
Show HN: App to buy groceries online - wwdmaxwell
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/penguin-fresh/id1063324885?mt=8
======
wwdmaxwell
This is my first app in the apple store, it's for a business idea I started up
while working for a Retail Real Estate Developer as a way to leverage their
existing assets for ecommerce, rather than watch all their tenants shrink in
size.

